

Makerland: Internet of Things workshops and conference for 500 makers - olasitarska
http://www.makerland.org/

======
SingAlong
Am I the only one loving the recent trend in organising (popular/interesting)
conferences outside the US?

I hope this continues with other events too. I'm happy for the no-more-US-visa
sake.

~~~
kubindurion
Ideally we would love to do this in Europe AND in US :)

~~~
voodootikigod
We (JSConf organizers) are starting something similar (focused on bridging
software/web developers into Makers) with RobotsConf <http://robotsconf.com/>
Would be happy to collaborate on what works/what doesn't -- handle is the same
everywhere! Great job on the launch btw.

~~~
kubindurion
Sure! Let's make the world better, together! :)) And thanks for the kind words

~~~
voodootikigod
Absolutely! Thanks for (similarly) taking an awesome risk and putting together
what looks to be an epic event. Awesome events are awesome!

------
marcin
Any plans on having beginners tracks for people not fluent in coding and
soldering?

~~~
kubindurion
sure, we plan to have tracks for beginners too, also as making things is not
only about coding and soldering we will have a lot of different opportunities
for building and tinkering with stuff!

------
wjnc
Registered, just to get to know the date. Both corporates and fathers need to
book holidays (way) in advance!

~~~
hustlechris
Event will be late fall, we'll publish dates in early June when everything is
confirmed. Hope that works for you?

------
precisioncoder
This sounds great but where is it going to be? If it's in Europe I'd love to
go...

~~~
fbr
At the top of the page on the right: Warsaw, Poland

------
fest
Any thoughts on pricing yet?

~~~
hustlechris
Too early to say, we're figuring it out right now, should announce late June.

------
chompomonim
Sound like cool event!

~~~
hustlechris
Thanks man, we're looking forward to seeing you there!

------
zacharyvoase
Call for speakers? :)

~~~
kubindurion
Soon!!! Are you in? :)

~~~
zacharyvoase
Of course!

~~~
hustlechris
great!

------
emimaj
yayyyy!let's meet in Warsaw and make the land better!

------
globarti
Cool!

~~~
piotr_b
Agree!

